# Hibernate + DTOs - DTOs in DAOs verwenden?



## jemand (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit Hibernate und DTOs...
Weiß jemand, ob man in den DAOs die DTOs benutzt oder ob man in DAOs mit Entities arbeitet?

MfG

jemand


----------



## Joose (13. Mai 2015)

Theoretisch mit Entities, aber oftmals gibt es zwischen DTO und Entity nur einen geringen Unterschied.


----------

